# بطارية القلب



## مهندس محمد يامن (28 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،،


بطارية القلب:

وهي عبارة عن جهاز صغير يزن 30 جراما أو أقل ، ويوضع تحت الجلد في أعلى الصدر، ويزود القلب بنبضات كهربائية عند الحاجة ليحافظ على معدل طبيعي لضربات القلب .

مم تتكون بطارية القلب ؟
1.مولدة للنبضات الكهربائية ، وهي الجزء الرئيسي من البطارية ، وهي التي تغرس تحت الجلد أعلى الصدر 

2. أسلاك كهربائية تصل المولدة ، عبر الوريد ، بالقلب ( إلى البطين الأيمن ) .

ماهي البطارية المؤقتة ؟ قد تترافق " جلطة القلب " بحصار تام في القلب ، فتبطؤ الضربات ، ويحتاج الأمر إلى بطارية مؤقتة تؤمن للقلب العدد الطبيعي من الضربات . وتعلق هذه البطارية بحزام يحمله المريض ، وتوصل إلى القلب بواسطة سلك يمر عبر الوريد . وتزال هذه البطارية عادة بعد أيام أو أكثر حين يعود نظم القلب إلى وضعه الطبيعي . أما البطارية الدائمة فتغرس تحت الجلد في أعلى الصدر كما أسلفنا .

ما هي أنواع بطاريات القلب ؟
تصمم بطارية القلب بشكل تستطيع فيه مراقبة نظم القلب ، والاستجابة لأي بطء في القلب بتزويد القلب بضربات إضافية تصنعها البطارية وتحافظ على معدل الضربات الذي وضعت عليه وهو 70 ضربة في الدقيقة عادة . فإذا ما انخفض عدد ضربات القلب إلى مادون 70 ضربة في الدقيقة انطلقت من البطارية نبضات كهربائية لتحافظ على هذا المعدل المقرر سابقا . غير أن هناك من البطاريات ما تجاري حاجة الجسم ، فيتغير معدل الضربات حسب الحاجة . فإذا ما قام الإنسان بجهد ما زادت البطارية من عدد ضرباتها . ومن البطاريات ما يراقب الأذين والبطين ، فإذا ما قل عدد ضربات أي منهما قامت البطارية بتأمين المزيد من الضربات لتحافظ على المعدل المقرر لضربات القلب . وهذا ما يسمى بالبطارية الفيزيولوجية أو بطارية الحجرتين Dual chamber ، ويقصد بالحجرتين الأذين والبطين .

وهناك حاليا أجهزة متطورة لا تعمل كبطارية فحسب ، بل إنها تراقب حدوث اضطرابات خطيرة في نظم القلب ، فتعيده إلى وضعه الطبيعي وتسمى هذه الأجهزة بـ " جهاز الصدمة القلبية الأوتوماتيكي المزروع Automatic Implantable Cardioverter Device " ويشار إليها اختصارا بالأحرف A.I.C.D وتوضع هذه الأجهزة في مراكز متخصصة وهي باهظة الثمن . وتحتاج إلى متابعة دقيقة .

من يحتاج إلى بطارية القلب ؟
تزرع بطارية القلب عندما يعجز "مايسترو " القلب ( صانع الخطى ) عن القيام بوظيفته الطبيعية ، أو عندما تكون هناك إعاقة لمرور السيالة الكهربائية في القلب

وتزرع معظم بطاريات القلب عندما يشكو المريض من أعراض ناجمة عن بطء غير طبيعي في القلب . وتشمل هذه الأعراض الدوخة ، وفقد الوعي ، أو الشعور بالإعياء الشديد .

ما هي التحضيرات اللازمة قبل زرع بطارية القلب ؟ تزرع بطارية القلب عادة في غرفة القسطرة القلبية ، أو في غرفة العمليات . ويحتاج الأمر إلى إعطاء مخدر موضعي . ويوصى المريض بألا يتناول أي طعام أو شراب خلال الليلة السابقة . وتقوم الممرضة بغسل أعلى الصدر وتعقيمه قبل زرع البطارية .

كيف تزرع البطارية ؟
يؤخذ المريض عادة إلى غرفة القسطرة القلبية أو غرفة العمليات ، ويعقم الصدر مرة أخرى ويعطى المريض مخدرا موضعيا . ثم يجرى جرح صغير في أعلى الصدر تحت عظم الترقوة . ويدخل سلك البطارية عبر الوريد إلى القلب تحت مراقبة جهاز الأشعة وعندها تزرع البطارية تحت الجلد في أعلى الصدر . ويوصل السلك إلى البطارية ، ثم يغلق الجرح فوق البطارية بعد التأكد من أنها تعمل بشكل صحيح .

ماذا يحدث بعد زرع البطارية ؟
قد يشكو المريض من ألم خفيف في مكان البطارية . وتوصف لذلك المسكنات ويخرج المريض من المستشفى عادة بعد يومين ، بعد التأكد من وظيفة البطارية .

قد يستمر الشعور بوجود البطارية تحت الجلد لفترة ما ، ولكن هذا الإحساس يخف مع الأيام . وينبغي على المريض مراجعة الطبيب فور حدوث أي حمى أو احمرار أو ألم في الجرح ، أو عند ظهور سائل من الجرح .

هل هناك بعض الاحتياطات ؟
ينبغي على المريض الذي غرست عنده بطارية القلب أن يتجنب الحركات الفجائية العنيفة في الساعدين ، وعدم رفع اليد إلى ما فوق الرأس فجأة . وينبغي على المريض الاستفسار من الطبيب عن موعد إمكانية أخذ حمام ، أو القيام بالنشاطات الطبيعية .

هل تتأثر بطارية القلب بالأجهزة الكهربائية ؟

يوصى المريض الحامل لبطارية القلب أن يتجنب محطات البث الإذاعي أو الرادار ، وعدم الدخول في منطقة جهاز المراقبة الأمنية في المطار أو المحلات أو المكتبات .

والدخول عبر مجرى جهاز المراقبة الأمنية في المطار لا يخرب بطارية القلب ، بل إنه يثير صوت جهاز الإنذار وإذا ما انطلق ذلك الصوت فعلى المريض أن يبرز بطاقته الطبية التي تشير إلى أنه حامل للبطارية . 

ولا تتأثر بطارية القلب بالأجهزة الكهربائية في البيت مثل الميكروويف وغيرها . ولكن بعض البطاريات تتأثر بآلات الحلاقة الكهربائية ، وبجهاز الرنين المغناطيسي وأخرى مماثلة 

ويجب على المريض أن يخبر طبيبه بأن لديه بطارية في القلب قبل إجراء أية عملية جراحية أو معالجة سنية .

وماذا عن متابعة المريض في العيادة ؟
ينبغي إجراء فحص دوري لبطارية القلب بانتظام للتأكد من سلامتها وإعادة برمجتها حسب الحاجة . ويقوم الطبيب بفحص المريض ، وإجراء تخطيط قلب كهربائي وفحص البطارية بواسطة جهاز خاص



----------------------------------------------------


كن مع الله يكن معك ويثبت أقدامك


----------



## Biomedical (29 مارس 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*





الأخ العزيز / محمد يامن . تحية طيبة وبعد ،

مشاركة قيمة ومفيدة ، سلمت يداك وبارك الله فيك .

أحببت فقط إضافة أحد الملفات بهذا الخصوص وعرض الصورة أعلاه حتى يتسنى للجميع الحصول على المزيد من المعلومات عن ما يسميه البعض ب ناظم الخطى القلبية .

تحياتي للجميع .


----------



## eng_mohand (30 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## المهندس بلكس (23 يوليو 2008)

اكثر من رائع


----------



## وليد العمري (15 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكورين على المجهود المتميز
وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## المزاجي 7 (17 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراً جزيلا
  على المجهود المتميز


----------

